# Why can't I see my furaffinity.net/msg/submissions



## Cloudchaser (Jul 24, 2010)

Exactly what the subject line says.  I know that FA is in "read only" mode at the time of this posting.  That's only what I want to do.  I only want to "read" what the latest posting are by FA users that I watch.  So why can't I see them?


----------



## reian (Jul 24, 2010)

Because that would change the way your little message things would pop up, or make you want to reply...thus taking away read-only.  I would like to know when they started this


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 24, 2010)

Just wait it out.


----------

